# Renault Chausson Allegro 83



## bigbazza

I'm about to do a deal on the above M/H.
Can anyone tell me if the adjustable table (up & down & round) can be removed completely.
I really like this model particularly the really low floor & subsequently low roof.
Thanks in advance (possibly geraldeneandannie)
Barry :?:


----------



## geraldandannie

bigbazza said:


> Thanks in advance (possibly geraldeneandannie)
> Barry :?:


Hi Barry

Mentioned in despatches! 

It's a pity - I have no idea  Sorry!

Why do you want to remove it? One of the (many) things we like about our van is the fact that we don't need to put the table up every time we stop.

Sorry I can't be too much help.

Gerald


----------



## bigbazza

Thank's Gerald, we feel it crowds the lounge area and also we eat outside a lot on a folding table.
I know it makes up the bed in the front but we will only use the permanent bed (bliss) at the rear.
Barry


----------



## Wupert

bigbazza said:


> I'm about to do a deal on the above M/H.
> Can anyone tell me if the adjustable table (up & down & round) can be removed completely.
> I really like this model particularly the really low floor & subsequently low roof.
> Thanks in advance (possibly geraldeneandannie)
> Barry :?:


The table supports on our Welcome 85 are fixed I think the Alllegro is the same.

Chausonns are great M/H


----------



## chrisgog

we have said model of 2006. What year is the one you are looking at as our table does not go up and down? The table top can be removed and then you remove the leg of the table. You place the table top then on the lips on the seats to form the base of the bed. 

This table is brilliant as it moves sideways, backwards and forwards and rotates so you can get at least 6 comfortably round table if not more. Must say we are so pleased with this van that we plan to keep it for several years as we cannot find one as good as this to replace it. Check the weight on it as ours is 3.8ton. Some others are 3.5.
Any questions feel free to ask
Chris


----------



## bigbazza

It's 2007 model, the guy indicated it went up and down he said it had some sort of gas strut in the assembly. He wasn't an expert on this model and I couldn't see anything to suggest it raised and lowered.
Barry


----------



## chrisgog

Well that model is a year younger than ours so things may have changed. Must say we thought we would remove our table like you but it is the best thing we have in the van as it is solid and well made. iS IT A PRIVATE SALE OR A DEALER? 
CHRIS


----------



## bigbazza

It's a dealer Chris


----------



## chrisgog

Dealers do not always know the inns and outs of all their models. I know our dealer didn't even know it had air conditioning and his eyes opened wide when I told him that.  
Its on a Renault master which I can highly reccomend. We have just completed 17,700 miles in 2 and a half years.

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=200

This is what Highbridge are selling theirs for.............I am guessing that may be your dealer? They will probably come down off that price.Whatever you do, barter for as much of a discount/part exchange as possible. If they dont budge on that then push for accessories thrown in or at reduced price. Dont forget they really need your custom now as do all dealers.
Let us know what you do.


----------



## bigbazza

I'll bare that in mind Chris, I'm not shy when it come's to negotiating.
I'll let you know when the deal is done.
Thanks everone for your positive input regarding the model, it gives us more cofidence in our choice.
Thanks again.
Barry


----------



## geraldandannie

Highbridge did a good deal with us - the best part exchange allowance that we'd been offered, and all accessories were supplied at cost, and no fitting charge.

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

I think your table is probably the same as the one on our Challenger made by the same trigano group. You unscrew the round knob at the top of the pedestal remove the table top then pull the pedestal out of the floor fitting. you can then unscrew the floor fitting if you want. however there is absolutely no way that we would be without this table as it is easiest the most convenient we have seen. As you say it will slide in all directions and seat 7 people with the two swivel seats turned. However if you feel it is unnecessary then remove it and store it for the next owner. The main reason we bought this van in Spain was the fact it was spanish reg the second reason for buying was the table. The downside is as original it was too low so we had Airide suspension fitted at the Shepton show which has completely transformed the handling and raised it a little so I no longer scrape the bootom on kerbs. I can recommend this firm who are based in honiton but will travel . The rest of the van is fine


----------

